# Lpg



## info (Sep 26, 2006)

Ga!

Looking for photos of LPG Gas Ionian Gas Lion Gas Master
(owner - Naftomar Greece,manager - Interunity Greece)

Tnks in advance

krgds

Info


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Info,

I hope that you do not mind me correcting your post, but the lack of punctuation and accuracy in your question may make if difficult for members to understand which ships you mean. I gather that it is these ships to which you refer:

Gaz Ionian, Gaz Lion and Gaz Master. - Note that Naftomar uses the name prefix "Gaz" for their ships and not "Gas". 

I am familiar with these ships but, unfortunately, do not have photos. I hope that the above gives you a better chance of getting the answers you would like. Good luck.

Thamesphil


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

I note you've put the request on shipspotting also-- so should get results. Meanwhile, see http://www.davidsanger.com/stock/gaz-master


----------



## info (Sep 26, 2006)

Tnks a lot

krgds

Info


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres company webpage
http://www.naftomar.gr/main.htm


----------

